# Shower Diverter Help



## jdville (Jul 8, 2007)

I have an older style shower assembly with the diverter button located beneath the on/off knob rather than on the tub faucet. The diverter does not work. I get about equal flow from the shower and the tub and the diverter does not stay in. Thinking it was a worn out diverter button, I replaced it and still it does not work properly. What am I missing? Anyone run into this before?


----------



## jdville (Jul 12, 2007)

I took a closer look this morning. The nylon washer had come off. What I thought was part of the pipe fixture was part of the diverter. Removed the old washer from the pipe, inserted the new diverter, problem solved.


----------

